# mkII 1.8t with t28 turbo



## thelastrabiteer (Sep 27, 2004)

hey guys, my upcoming project will be a 91 gti with a 1.8t and I was thinking that for my goal of 300 crank hp and even more torque that the t28 garret turbo would be best. Im guessing that with that kind of power that it would be necessary to get forged pistons, different connecting rods, iron block for daily driveability? What about the front end? would there be any essential mods needed for the frontend that would greater enhance the traction? I was thinking about stripping it (taking out entire a/c assembly etc) but would it be better to leave that stuff in there to put a little bit of extra weight to help with torque steer? at any rate I'll still delete the rear seat and get recaros but it would help to get the a/c and radio out too granted it doesn't make a difference with traction issues.


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: mkII 1.8t with t28 turbo (thelastrabiteer)*

300 crank isnt hard to do with a 20v. I would go with a T3/T4 hybrid turbo myself, or a larger GT series turbo. Forged internals arent necissary for that kindof power. You can basically leave the block stock and achieve that goal. You will need to change the tranny to hold up to that kind of power. I would suggest a 02A or 02J tranny with a peloquin LSD. Im running an 02A with a peloquin and I dont notice to much torque steer, but im only around 200whp.


----------



## thelastrabiteer (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: mkII 1.8t with t28 turbo (JettaMatt)*

did you do anything to the frontend to hold up the power? Im guessing from your sig that you put the 1.8t in your mkII jetta? is it correct that a t28 garrett will not directly bolt up to the intake manifold? why would you go for the t3 or t4 instead? also Im not too familiar with all the different vw trannys so what vehicle has a 02a or 02j? yeah, the lsd im sure is a great idea...does that 02a and 02j tranny need an upgraded clutch too? thats pretty amazing that 300hp is attainable without forged internals







is that really daily driveable though with aluminum everything? i would definetly be running 93 octane all the time







as you can see, Im still in the info gathering stage so I've got a few questions










_Modified by thelastrabiteer at 1:48 PM 11-8-2005_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: mkII 1.8t with t28 turbo (thelastrabiteer)*

300 crank? Thats easy on a 1.8T block. 300whp is even possible on a stock block really.


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: mkII 1.8t with t28 turbo (thelastrabiteer)*

No I just did an 8v, but I have done all the research to do the 1.8T swap as well seeing at it will replace the lowly 8v. No the T28 will only bolt to the stock manifold if you get an adaptor plate to. I would go with a T3/T4 because it flows more air than a T28. My only replacement for a T3/T4 would be a higher number GT series turbo. 02A trannys come from G60 corrados or 16v Passats B3. You can upgrade the clutch if you want. But a guy in town is running 300hp with a stock 02A clutch and it seems to be holding up fine. Yes the 1.8T can hold that power easily.


----------



## thelastrabiteer (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: mkII 1.8t with t28 turbo (JettaMatt)*

those t3 or t4 hybrids sound cool...how long do you think it would take for the gt series to spool though? Im thinking maybe those are a tad too big for the 1.8l...I was looking at the specs on the t3 and t4's and they're recommended for 2.0l to 5.7l motors so a 1.8l would be perfect I think. I want it to spool a little slower than a smaller one because I don't want it to just roast the tires off the line. so what tranny is the 02j then? thats pretty crazy that a g60 tranny is more stout than the 1.8t







I think it would be sweet to run an r32 clutch







would those hybrid turbos be able to directly bolt to the manifold or would you need an adaptor or custom manifold? what kind of fuel system is the guy with 300 ponies running? 450cc injectors, different lines?

_Modified by thelastrabiteer at 8:42 AM 11-9-2005_


_Modified by thelastrabiteer at 9:02 AM 11-9-2005_


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: mkII 1.8t with t28 turbo (thelastrabiteer)*

Well a GT30R which is what I would run if I were to do a 1.8T swap I would expect to hit full boost between 3500-4000rpm. I know a T3/T4 is making 310whp in a mk2 so it is a good turbo to run. I cant remmember what 02Js come from exactly but I know you can make them work. I didnt say 02As were more stout than 1.8T trannies but they are easier to install because you can keep the flanges from it because they are 100mm and will match to your axles. Unless you have an older dub, then you will need to change the CV's to 100mm. R32 clutches are for VR6's so it will not work on a 4cyl motor. The only problem with the G60 02A is that 1st and second are really short. I know in my car 1st gear lasts for maybe a second before it hits redline and I have to shift right away. The best way to fix that problem is get a VR6 02A tranny and swap the bell housing to a 4 cyl one and you get way better ratios. I would use 550cc or greater injectors for a 300 or greater setup. You need to get an exhaust manifold that has a T3 flange. I know ATP turbo and I think EIP tuning makes one to. There are also various other custom tubular manifolds out there.


----------



## thelastrabiteer (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: mkII 1.8t with t28 turbo (JettaMatt)*

so would the t3/t4 turbo come on approx. 1000rpms lower than the gt30r? It seems like 3500-4000rpm is a little slow of a spool time...but then again its really hard for me to tell just how well a mkII will hook up with some sticky 225/40/16? tires...not sure what the widest possible tire would be for those fenders. so what kind of vehicle would have a vr6 02a? maybe a mkIII passat or something? yeah, a steep first and second gear would be hell for traction...i wouldn't want to mess with gear ratios either. how old of vw would have 100mm cv's? b/c i haven't bought the mkII yet...Im still just trying to get a handle on my parts that will be needed.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

you can pretty much throw the recommendations by displacment out the window... 
you do not want a VR6 O2a the bellhousing does NOT bolt up to a 1.8t. 
None of the mentioned turbos bolt up to a stock 1.8t exhaust manifold. 
The stock 1.8t exhaust manifold and turbo require grinding to the rear motor moount to fit. 
To run the 02a swap you need axles from a g/j/ passat 16v / corrado 16v. 
The motor will drop into the shell with passat 16v or corrado g60 front motor mount, trans mount, etc... or it will drop directly in USING the origonal 020 transmission but you will break it every 10 feet.


----------



## thelastrabiteer (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*








this is the thing that sucks about trying to get info on here about highly technical swap stuff...I get 500 different answers to the same question







anyways, so those hybrid turbos or gt series will not bolt up directly to the exhaust manifold? what turbos will fit into a mkII engine bay and 1.8t exhaust manifold without grinding motor mounts? thats something Im definetley not going to do...as for the tranny dilemma thats another story too. Im sure as hell not going to swap axles so I can fit that in there I would just assume go with the 1.8t tranny


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_
you do not want a VR6 O2a the bellhousing does NOT bolt up to a 1.8t. 


I dont know if your reffering to my post or not, but if you read carefully I said to swap the bellhousing of the VR6 tranny to the 02A 4cyl Bellhousing.

_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_
None of the mentioned turbos bolt up to a stock 1.8t exhaust manifold. 


I didnt say any of them did either. I said you need an adaptor plate for the T28. If he goes T3 he will need an exhaust manifold with a T3 flange welded to it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_
The stock 1.8t exhaust manifold and turbo require grinding to the rear motor mount to fit. 


I had to do it with the 8vT to, but im sure you can make a custom manifold to get rid of that problem. Your firewall will also need to be modified to fit the turbo. I know mine did with only a T3 so im sure a larger turbo will need it to.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_
I dont know if your reffering to my post or not, but if you read carefully I said to swap the bellhousing of the VR6 tranny to the 02A 4cyl Bellhousing.
I didnt say any of them did either. I said you need an adaptor plate for the T28. If he goes T3 he will need an exhaust manifold with a T3 flange welded to it. 
I had to do it with the 8vT to, but im sure you can make a custom manifold to get rid of that problem. Your firewall will also need to be modified to fit the turbo. I know mine did with only a T3 so im sure a larger turbo will need it to.



yea i didn't read all the response posts that carefully as i was @ school 
Firewall shouldn't need to be modified- i've got a T4 with a 4" inlet t04S housing crammed in behind mine with stock firewall... on a tubular manifold lol. Its real tight tho.


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Yeah the tubular manifold must be the difference there. I think if you use that horrible flow ATP one you will need to modify the wall. I know I did, and the 20v one looks very similar in terms of height. Guess it really matters on your setup.


----------



## 2004GLI (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

If you want to talk reliability....without having to do any internal upgrades at all....As much as I hate people who praise the K04 i am going to do so myself...I would say a K04-020 with TT manifold, injectors, and possibly Intake manifold with K04 GIAC or Revo sw should net you 300 hp crank


----------



## thelastrabiteer (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (2004GLI)*

shoot maybe I'll just start with the k03 or k04 and keep the internals stock...then later when I have more to blow on it I would think about a hybrid or gt series with crazy boost and forged pistons etc. I just drove the brand new 3.6l passat v6 with fwd and







it made me scared to think of how nuts a 300+ hp gti with almost half the weight would be







that thing will absolutely roast the tires off the line with traction control off...very impressive car for having four doors and all and being a luxo-cruiser...so what all do you have to modify in order to have the stock 1.8t tranny to fit? I would probably go with that one because the gear ratios are good and you can find so many good motor/tranny/wiring harness combos out there. that leads to another one of my questions...would any of the wiring harness from a stock 1.8t be usable on a mkII?


----------



## JacksonF (Apr 20, 2011)

*i want to install a t28 turbo in my 2004 1.8t jetta*

hey hows it going, my neighbor has a fully built skyline, but his stock engine is sitting in his garage, he is willing to give me one of the turbos which are t28's, i'm just wondering what i will need, ex. front mount inter cooler and so on , to install this turbo. and around how much it will cost. i have a turbo back magnaflow exhaust with 2.75" downpipe, and an aem air intake, what else will i need? 

thanks.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

thelastrabiteer said:


> so would the t3/t4 turbo come on approx. 1000rpms lower than the gt30r? It seems like 3500-4000rpm is a little slow of a spool time...


 not if you EVER try and drive it on the street or any kind of traffic its not. 
my gt3076 saw 15psi at 3600 rpms, just throw in a smaller ar housing (.48 or .63)and your good. 
stay away from the larger .86 or the 1.06, doesn't make sense to go that big with your goal of only 300 and stock internals. nor do you want to rev out that high to create you power on stock. good luck. :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

thelastrabiteer said:


> this is the thing that sucks about trying to get info on here about highly technical swap stuff...I get 500 different answers to the same question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you have a lot of reading to do:what: :what:


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

really guys.......this thread is from 2005 :facepalm:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dammit i've been had! who bumps these old ass threads instead of making a new 1. at least he did search i'll givem that


----------

